# 2.1L 8V build plan



## a1rabbitsauce (Dec 16, 2009)

So I want to build a semi-fire breathing 8v, it will be for a daily and run on digi. What I want out of it is around 140hp. 

Here's what I have conjured up so far: 

2.0 aba block bored out to ??? 
stock rods and crank, balance rods and pistons together 
stock JH head, ported and polished by me 
ported ny_fam intake (I'll actually be matching the head to this) 
Raceland tri-y header, 2 1/4 exhaust with optional cat delete 
Adjustable light weight cam gear 
lightened flywheel 
cam 27? see below


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

a1rabbitsauce said:


> So I want to build a semi-fire breathing 8v, it will be for a daily and run on digi. What I want out of it is around 140hp.


 :screwy::screwy::screwy: 



a1rabbitsauce said:


> Also does anyone know of anywhere selling similar pistons for my needs (not just 84-85mm ones, ones like JE and TT) that aren't $600+ dollars?


 Good Luck!!! If ur gona build a motor get ready to spend the cash if not dont bother doing it... 



a1rabbitsauce said:


> CAM, I want to have something with a big top end but I'm unsure what is realistically too far. I have heard plenty of people say that 288* is way too big for street, and I have also seen plenty of people running them as dailies. I'm going to use a adj cam gear so I can play with the power band, what I want to know is there going to be a huge difference between a 276* and a 288*? Because TT sells a 276/280* that seems like it would fit the needs of my motor.
> 
> So whattya think?


 The 288 should be fine.....


----------



## a1rabbitsauce (Dec 16, 2009)

Why is 140hp so out of reach? If you are so inclined, please enlighten me on what is more plausible. I made this thread to hopefully have questions answered and not patronized by emoticons. 

Also, I know where money needs to be spent on things, I was simply wondering if anyone knew of some cheaper pistons and/or I could use some aircooled pistons as a substitute because they are A): cheaper B): come in a plethora of sizes. 

Does anyone have some info if aircooled pistons are compatible? ...and is 85mm too much to take out of the block? What size are aircooled wrist pins?


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

a1rabbitsauce said:


> Why is 140hp so out of reach? If you are so inclined, please enlighten me on what is more plausible. I made this thread to hopefully have questions answered and not patronized by emoticons.
> 
> Also, I know where money needs to be spent on things, I was simply wondering if anyone knew of some cheaper pistons and/or I could use some aircooled pistons as a substitute because they are A): cheaper B): come in a plethora of sizes.
> 
> Does anyone have some info if aircooled pistons are compatible? ...and is 85mm too much to take out of the block? What size are aircooled wrist pins?


 Wut is more plausible is to invest ur money in a better tunable fuel management system. The digi crap is just not gona cut it and is gona be more trouble than its worth. But you would know that already just from reading on the forums.So if u dont mind me asking wut and where are u spending the money??? No the aircooled pistons are not compatible, if they were they would be posted everywhere in this site. Invest in some J/E or Wiseco custom pistons. as for the 85mm i think someone on here was running them already but that was before the forum change so if i find it ill forward it on.I know the vr6 uses them so maybe look into that...but might not be a good idea to bore out the block so much if ur gona keep this as a daily....Heres a link to my porting thread might come in handy since u plan on doing it urself.... 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4628897-Porting-the-8v-head..... 

Also a good thread on an all motor build you can get ideas from 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4310834/page1


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

a1rabbitsauce said:


> Why is 140hp so out of reach? If you are so inclined, please enlighten me on what is more plausible. I made this thread to hopefully have questions answered and not patronized by emoticons.
> 
> Also, I know where money needs to be spent on things, I was simply wondering if anyone knew of some cheaper pistons and/or I could use some aircooled pistons as a substitute because they are A): cheaper B): come in a plethora of sizes.
> 
> Does anyone have some info if aircooled pistons are compatible? ...and is 85mm too much to take out of the block? What size are aircooled wrist pins?


 To make that HP on NA it takes money and time 1st don't mess with factory engine management get some kind of SEMS if your going FI and invest in a wide-band then figure out what kind of system you want may it be ITB or Pentium with single throttle body or a SRI. 

http://www.eurospecsport.com/products/engines/4c-2v.htm 

just wondering why you would start with the aba block instead of a 9a or 3a 2.0 bubble block if your going to go through the trouble of boring it out anyways? 

Also alot will depend on your head and head work, OBD1 x-flow heads are a hydraulic lifter head and the valves float 6300-6600 rpm and stop making power converting to solid lifter for higher revs and a bigger cam 

http://techtonicstuninginc.com/main...t_info&cPath=2_13_61_484_124&products_id=1580 

To go carbs you will want to get like this guys set up 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-A-learning-experience-for-the-masses-I-HOPE! 

other people running monster 8v's 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4960244-What-to-do-next-8v-2.0L-N-A


----------



## a1rabbitsauce (Dec 16, 2009)

I've read both of those threads a while back before I even wanted to build an engine, your thread you started on 8v head porting compiled some really good info on head porting. I've been reading up on all vw engine management systems and digi 2 seemed to be the best for squeezing hp out of, buying aftermarket engine management is out of the question for my build. Techtonics can make custom chips digi if you tell them the specs of the motor, I'm planning on getting one. Could you maybe tell me what problems digi would give me running an engine like this? Also, its not like I'm specifically sourcing a digifant harness and computer just because I like it, its because this motor is going into a mk2 jetta running d2 already. MS may be able to come in the future though.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

IN my personal experience digi did not work after trying to build a over-sized motor with custom pistons and higher compression and a huge cam I could not get it to run it would just flat out make no power. FYI i got no help when it came to tuning digi unless you live next to someone willing to make you a custom chip and has a dyno or you drive to TT and have them dyno it if it manages to run would cost more than most high end SEMS systems, If you insist on keeping the digi lower your expectations or swap a worked 16v head onto it at-least then you'll be closer to your expected hp 

Just wondering why you would spend the time and money and then starve it from it's full potential?


----------



## a1rabbitsauce (Dec 16, 2009)

So I guess digi is out of the question for something this big based on what you're telling me. Sorry if I came off as stupid before, I was really just relying on digi thinking that it could withstand the specifications I have planned. I've been talking to this guy I know that lives in Portland about his gnarly 2.0 aba that he has in his mk3 golf. He has the TT 83.5mm (1mm overbore) 10:1cr pistons, port and polished head, stand alone timing sensor, custom Giac chip, MSD soft touch ignition, vr6 injectors (I think), 288* cam, brospeed header, exhaust something, and a few other things I'm not remembering. The car is gone after 2300, very quick. Basically, his setup is what I want. 

He still runs the stock harness and all, just the custom chip and stuff on top of that. Since mk2 digi 2 jettas are ce2 wiring I could easily convert to the aba harness and run something similar to his setup so it could handle essentially the same things he has done to his motor. So really I would be doing an intense aba swap. Sure an sems system would be better but like I said I don't really have that much to spend and an aba harness is cheap in comparison.


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

By the time u purchase & update the harness and make a "custom chip" (which is still generic & broad) u would be close to wut an MS kit cost. Why waste money on sumtin u cant retune if u make further mods to ur car??? Are u gona dish out more money for another "custom chip" when u make more changes?? Just save ur money till u can afford it and do it right the first time....patience is key!!!


----------



## a1rabbitsauce (Dec 16, 2009)

Like I said I know a SEMS kit would be better to have broader tuning capabilities but the Giac that the guy I know has is re-tunable, that is the only reason why I question converting the aba. I understand that patience is the key, I'm just thinking different on a budget! Maybe think/research about the capabilities of what I have planned could do how well it could actually perform before you keep shoving megasquirt in my face (no pun intended, haha), and then we can decide from there? I'm talking actual costs versus ballpark figures, personally think I could keep costs wayy down especially if I can score some cheap used parts like ignition module and harness based on how many I constantly see on craigslist.


----------

